# Altima starts without Intelligent Key



## tonygibbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Just started having a problem with my 2010 Altima. It recently indicated a low battery on the intelligent key. Checked it, it was fine, no more warnings. However, now the car thinks the key is in the car all the time. It starts without the key being anywhere close to the car and if you try to lock the doors with the lock button on the door, you get the "key-left-in-the-car-warning" and the doors unlock. If you lock the doors with the fob, everything's fine. But once the car is unlocked, you don't need the key for it to start.

Don't know if this is related because it's been this way since we bought the car used and we're just now having the problem . . . but, the sliding door on the intelligent key port is busted and the spring is gone. The fob still fits in the port and I assume it would work if the battery were dead but I've never had to use it.

Any clues?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Perform an ECU code readout to see what DTC codes are set. Is the car still under warranty? If so take it to a Nissan dealer.


----------



## mrmmm (Oct 25, 2016)

Sorry to revive a very old thread, but I have purchased a used 2011 Altima that has this problem. Basically the car always thinks that there is a key inside. That means that if someone manages to get into the car they can just start it and drive away.
There are no faults in the ECU. Does anyone have any idea what the issue may be or how to tackle it?
Thanks.


----------



## Ultimina (Oct 28, 2016)

Does your Intelligent Key have a low battery too or is the battery fine?


----------



## mrmmm (Oct 25, 2016)

The Low Battery Indicator in the car is on, but the battery itself is fine (shows 3V).


----------



## Ultimina (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm not sure, I had a friend who had a similar issue and when they replaced the battery in the key fob everything was back to normal but this sounds like something a bit more complicated. I've also heard of Altima's not registering the Intelligent Key at all but not the opposite. Good luck and let us know what happens!


----------



## rmworthem (Apr 28, 2017)

Thank you all for the answer to my problem. I did have the battery changed in my key fob a few months ago. I never noticed it until today. I thought I had the key in my purse and when I went to lock the door it gave me those beeps saying I left a key in the car. I could not find my key! I swore up and down that I had the key some where in the car. I took everything out and it still did the same thing. I did find my key in my bedroom. I got the key battery replaced at Battery Warehouse or Battery Plus. The low light key stayed on for a couple of days then went off. So maybe if I took it down to Nissan and had it reset maybe that might solve my problem. Thanks guys.


----------

